# 550 Gallon Water Tank Preperation



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I am getting ready to purchase 2 550 gallon water tanks from the local Tractor Supply and need to know what kind of bed preparation is required prior to installation. Do I need to pour a concrete pad, set them on a bed of sand or what.

I am going to use one to store water from the tap for emergency, and the other one is going to be set up for a hot water tank and as a preheater for inhouse hot water supply. I have planned out and tested(on a small scale) a passive solar collector to heat the water during daylight hours and then at night in somewhat a reverse process(with the assist of a blower) to act as a heater for the house.

It is all on hold until I find out what is needed as far as bed preperation. Anyone have any input?


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

The 2 550's I have were on concrete before I got them. You could put them on a bed of sand though. The bottoms are flexable to an extent. You can even level out the ground and put them there. just make sure you dont have any rocks up under it.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

First off, I am no help!

I can't wait to hear and hopefully see pictures of this. As for hot water supply especially. Thought about making an outdoor shower as well?

I would love an outdoor shower for the kids and hubby.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

last summer I got a 500 gallon tank. I could have just plopped it on the ground but the hole for a facet is too close to the bottom in my opinion, so I cant fit a bucket under the facet I wanted to install as its only inches from the ground if the tank is ground level. 
...So...I figured I wanted it elevated and ended up getting some railroad ties for super cheap. I sat the tank on top and it gives me about a 8 inch lift, just under the facet I hooked up to the tank, on the ground I scrapped away some of the earth in just that spot and I can fit a bucket under and the slight lift assists in gravity flow if I choose to hook up a garden hoze. 
I unscrewed the top cover hatch thing and purched one of those big plastic tubs you can get at walmart or home depot for 5 bucks, drilled a few one n half inch holes on the bottom and glued some screen material to cover the holes and shoved the tub into the cover hatch. The tub will collect rain water and filter leaves n stuff so I can just reach into the tub to clean out anything that might fall in easily.
So essentially I just made a 500 rain barrel, and so far it's working good and the tank is filling up. I hope by end of spring it will be full and ready to water my garden, and emergency back up water too. I plan on getting another one and there is just enough room for another tank on the ties. I know the ties wont last forever but elevation isnt really that essential, its just nice. 
I realize it would fill up faster had I rigged it under a house gutter but there just wanst a good spot to put a big tank. 
Anyways...fun stuff


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

My question for you is where you plan on placing the tanks. Are you putting them in a building outside of your house on your property or are you planning on putting them in the open air where the elements can attack them (kinda think so with the comment about the sun warming them) or are you planning on placing them inside the house, in the basement?

I probably wouldn't put them anywhere but on some kind of flat-based support, away from wood that could be water-damaged in case of a leakage (the valve not being closed properly). A cement-based floor in a basement would be a decent choice or, like others have said, on a packed-sand base would be fine as well.

Do you have pictures of the tanks that you can share with us? :wave:


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

@ 4,587 lbs each, when full, I would set them on concrete..


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I bet it is these he will be using

http://www.tractorsupply.com/water-storage-tank-550-gal--2126933

I was eyeballing them with the lady at tractor supply just this week.

Yep, I want to see picture so bad of what davarem has planned!!!!


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I have two smaller tanks (375 gallon) and they are setting on the bare ground and uncovered. They have been there for going on six years now with no problem. However, they are not storing potable water, but rather I use them for gravity feeding the toilets during extended power outages. They are the white, translucent tanks so the sunlight does encourage algae buildup.

We are looking into using a similar gravity feed for our potable water, but we will be either building a structure to enclose them or covering them with dirt (more likely) to insulate and protect them from the elements. Because we have some many rocks in our soil, we will be placing them on a concrete pad for peace of mind. I do have a acquaintance, that lives in my general area, that dug out a spot for hs tanks and put in a sand bed for them to sit on. His tank has been in service for well over ten years without a problem. I however, feel that in this area that the concrete will be a safer bet.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

DJgang said:


> I bet it is these he will be using
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/water-storage-tank-550-gal--2126933
> 
> ...


I looked at that link, looks like a tank that would be good in the great-outdoors, not something for inside a house. I also noticed that they have a 1000-gallon tank that looks very similar, only taller. Note: I tried to find specs on that tank (height, diameter, etc) and there was nothing that I could find on their page, so, my guesses will only be close on the size.


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

DJgang said:


> First off, I am no help!
> 
> I can't wait to hear and hopefully see pictures of this. As for hot water supply especially. Thought about making an outdoor shower as well?
> 
> I would love an outdoor shower for the kids and hubby.


Throw a hose on the roof and let the sun heat the water. Let the end hang down with a hose bib on it. I did this for months while I was building my house.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> My question for you is where you plan on placing the tanks. Are you putting them in a building outside of your house on your property or are you planning on putting them in the open air where the elements can attack them (kinda think so with the comment about the sun warming them) or are you planning on placing them inside the house, in the basement?
> 
> I probably wouldn't put them anywhere but on some kind of flat-based support, away from wood that could be water-damaged in case of a leakage (the valve not being closed properly). A cement-based floor in a basement would be a decent choice or, like others have said, on a packed-sand base would be fine as well.
> 
> Do you have pictures of the tanks that you can share with us? :wave:


Sorry it took this long to answer, been spending alot of time in the garden.

They are going to be outside, fairly close to the house. I am planning on building either a sandstone or wood sided building around them. I know the building will have to have at least a footing poured for it but didnt know if the tanks would need to be on concrete also. Many people in this area leave them in the open but I would prefer having them something that I could mask as a tool shed or some other type of utility building.

When the weather gets a little warmer, am going to buy the material to build the solar collectors for heating the water. I want to have the tanks and collectors done before the hottest part of the summer, the buildings to house them in can be done as I can afford them. It would be nice to have them up and storing water soon.


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

I have two smaller tanks (2x275g) next to each other as my rain harvesting system. They are on bare earth and not even level -- no problem. But the soil is very compacted here and the tanks are the ones with the metal cage around them. I still wish I had done a better base for them. A DIY concrete slab your size won't cost much, Davearm -- I'd do it the right way first time around.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

we just got two of those 275 gallon ones ourselves today. $40 each on Craigslist! We have no plan in place for exactly how to use them yet. I think DH wants to rig up something for rainwater, but not sure.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

AlabamaGal said:


> I have two smaller tanks (2x275g) next to each other as my rain harvesting system. They are on bare earth and not even level -- no problem. But the soil is very compacted here and the tanks are the ones with the metal cage around them. I still wish I had done a better base for them. A DIY concrete slab your size won't cost much, Davearm -- I'd do it the right way first time around.


I am tending to lean toward pouring a slab, I want it to be a one time deal and not have to keep going back to redo and repair. I was going to get some of those types of tanks but opted to go with the 550 gallon ones.



lazydaisy67 said:


> we just got two of those 275 gallon ones ourselves today. $40 each on Craigslist! We have no plan in place for exactly how to use them yet. I think DH wants to rig up something for rainwater, but not sure.
> 
> I have considered getting the


My brother found me some tanks on Craigslist here and was going to go take a look at them until I found out who had them, 2 were at chemical companies and 1 was at a drilling(oil/gas) outfit. That gave me the "wet willies" about getting them used, around here anyway where they are seldom used for water.


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

Davarm said:


> My brother found me some tanks on Craigslist here and was going to go take a look at them until I found out who had them, 2 were at chemical companies and 1 was at a drilling(oil/gas) outfit. That gave me the "wet willies" about getting them used, around here anyway where they are seldom used for water.


Yeah, it took me a while to find ones that had contained a chemical I was okay with -- it took a while to find a company that could tell me what chemical was in each tank! For me this is *emergency* drinking water and I do have a gravity filtration system for it if needed. It's mostly for the garden.

The new tanks I looked at were just outrageously expensive.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

AlabamaGal said:


> The new tanks I looked at were just outrageously expensive.


Agreed, I have been saving for them for a while now, they will have to pry the cash out of my fingers when I buy them. I do have an uncle that works for a local "Tractor Supply" and have thought about having him get them for me with his discount but that would open a can of worms, "What do you need them for?", dont want to go there at this time.


----------

